# Abu Dhabi relocation & housing allowance



## boof (Mar 10, 2009)

Hi All,

I know this is a regular topic, but as I understand it, the situation regarding rental costs and job availability (and hence packages) is changing in UAE.

I have a job offer in Abu Dhabi. The salary is a littly shy of what I am looking for but I am most concerned with the rental allowance (AED 340k) and relocation allowance (just AED 4k). 

Would I be able to get a reasonable villa for 340k in Abu Dhabi (I believe rentals are falling in Dubai but I want to get away from long-distance commuting). I would be looking for a quiet. 4 bedroom villa and prefereably quite new, C/AC, pool or local facilities.

What do you think of a 4k relocation allowance - I think it is a joke (coming from Europe). Is it normal to get a car allowance (currently not on offer but I could try)?

What is the general practice over here regarding negotiations - I assume I should play hardball??

Finally, what's Abu Dhabi like to live in - I have only visited for a few days so did not get enough time to get a thorough look.

All the best,

Boof


----------



## Sparkysair (Jul 16, 2008)

There's a new website called leaserentuae.com which has properties available in AD. Not sure how good it is but it might give you an idea of prices. I should think you would be able to get a 4 bed place for 340k but maybe a split villa or a large apartment. I wouldn't hold out much hope for a pool with that allowance.

4k for relocation is very low - I would definitely ask for more. Also, you should definitely get a car allowance too.

If you were looking in Dubai I would say yes, definitely play hard ball. AD is a bit different as it's a landlord's market and availability is very limited. My best recommendation is to find an Arabic speaking colleague to negotiate on your behalf - I guarantee they will get a lower price than you will!!


----------



## ugp (Mar 5, 2009)

boof said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I know this is a regular topic, but as I understand it, the situation regarding rental costs and job availability (and hence packages) is changing in UAE.
> 
> ...


Hi!

you are right the relocation allowance is really very low & honestly I don't know what you can do with it..

But having said that for the rental allowance is quite sufficient as even though the rentals are not down in Abu dhabi but still I believe you can find a nice villa in Khalifa City but as i don't know where your work place will be coz this area is not in down town...You can always give a counter offer but if your Agent is smart enough he can get you something nice in your budget & take away this hassel from you....
All the best for your new job & life>>>>


----------



## mayotom (Nov 8, 2008)

boof said:


> Hi All,
> 
> 
> What is the general practice over here regarding negotiations - I assume I should play hardball??
> ...


with the job market changing so rapidly here, playing Hardball may backfire on you..


----------

